# WOC: In The Groove



## Curly1908 (Jun 6, 2010)

_You've got to prove your luh-UHVE to meeeeee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

What do you plan on picking up?

I'd been debating getting either Stereorose or Petticoat MSFs, but the colors either look similar to Brunette MSF (which I already own) or look ashy on deeper skintones in the Product Swatches subforum.

I think I'd like "On the Scene" cremesheen l/g.  I wonder how it compares to Boy Bait.


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 6, 2010)

I already own Petticoat and I am not to fond of it. It can be a light pink color for a highlight to layer over a blush. With the dark veining it can become a frosty raspberry color. I have a lot of the dark frosty veining in my Petticoat MSF.  I will pick up Stereo Rose MSF.  Thats the only one I am interested in.  The other two look really close to other stuff I already have. I think I have about 10 MSFs.

I am skipping the blushes because I just dont think they are worth the money for the amount of product you get. I want Blue My Mind MES. I want Go For IT l/s.  I might want to get more lipsticks or MES when we get more swatches but so far my list is pretty short. I'm saving up for the Mac Venomous Villains collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_You've got to prove your luh-UHVE to meeeeee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you plan on picking up?

I'd been debating getting either Stereorose or Petticoat MSFs, but the colors either look similar to Brunette MSF (which I already own) or look ashy on deeper skintones in the Product Swatches subforum.

I think I'd like "On the Scene" cremesheen l/g.  I wonder how it compares to Boy Bait._

 
I want Stereo Rose.  I already have the other MSF's.  And Candlelight and Comfort aren't ashy on me and I am NW45.  I would say swatch the MSF's in person as pictures (especially with flash) can be deceiving.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to picking up Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also a Cremesheen Glass but not sure which one yet. I have one (boy bait) and love it!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 6, 2010)

I am for sure picking up Stereo Rose. My wallet is lucky that I am not a fan of mineralized shadows and blushes for some reason. 

I am contemplating getting Comfort. If you own it, what are your thoughts for someone who is like NC45-NC50. Is it a must have or not?


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2010)

i think this collection is going to make me poor. i love cremesheens and cremesheen glasses...

sigh


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 
_i think this collection is going to make me poor. i love cremesheens and cremesheen glasses...

sigh_

 

O shoot i forgot about the cremesheens...well...im sure i will pick up some, that is my favorite lip formula.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm only wanting the MSFs. I already have Petticoat and I've actually been trying to sell it for the past 2 months. Should have put it on the market sooner since it's coming back to the stores and everyone is just waiting to get a new one. Now that one definitely makes me look ashy.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 7, 2010)

this collection will be the death of my wallet...im just saying...

so far based on the pics, i want:

-MAC A Little Bit of Sunshine Mineralize Blush
-MAC Band of Roses Mineralize Blush
-MAC New Vibe Mineralize Blush
-MAC Stereo Rose Mineralize Skinfinish
-MAC By Candlelight Mineralize Skinfinish
-Cremesheen Glasses in: Going Casual, On the Scene, Right Image

and I'll probably get permaplum pencil even though its perm.


----------



## she (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I am contemplating getting Comfort. If you own it, what are your thoughts for someone who is like NC45-NC50. Is it a must have or not?_

 
must have. i'm nc50ish and i use it several times a week. it is the best msf i have purchased and it works well on my nc35 friend also. 

now off to hear more about this collection, mes's here i come!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 8, 2010)

Stereo Rose- definitely.  I'm thinking about Go For It, You've Got It and Chillin.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 8, 2010)

i am looking forward to the shadows.  they are suppose to be more satin and not glittery this time around.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 9, 2010)

How similar is Comfort to Sunny by Nature MSF from Colour Craft last summer?? I skipped it first time cos I thought it'd give me the same look. If I have Sunny by Nature, can I leave Comfort alone?

From In the Grove I want ..

Definates
Stereo Rose MSF
Petticoat MSF
I Like it Like That lipstick
Jazzy lipstick

Maybes
Band of Roses blush (I own over 60 blushes already! I need a slap!)
New Vibe blush
In the Groove e/s
Soften the Mood e/s

Not sure
Go For It lipstick (it has glitter in it - yuck!)


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 14, 2010)

these colors ..well some of these colors in these 3 July collections look like they won't appeal to darker skintone's...esp the MSF'S or the blushes..too shimmery or too pale...the e/s's look promising and so do some of the lip colors..I don't know,  MAC is starting to seem to just throw anything out there now and don't care..just to start a sensation with these collections and not taking into consideration if all of these items can be  universal for ALL SKINTONES..


----------



## lenchen (Jun 16, 2010)

definitely comfort and stereo rose. I'm looking forward to swatches on the creamsheens...


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_these colors ..well some of these colors in these 3 July collections look like they won't appeal to darker skintone's...esp the MSF'S or the blushes..too shimmery or too pale_

 
Well, you'll be hard pressed to find a collection from ANY brand (unless it's specifically geared towards WOC) which will enable you to wear every single product/shade. Personally, I think there's something for everybody in In the Groove collection. There's a facial swatch of a WOC wearing Stereo Rose in the Product swatches forum on the In the Groove thread. Lots of WOC own Comfort, By Candlelight and Petticoat too.

On a side note, I've changed my mind about Go For It lipstick now after seeing a swatch (I would link you to it, but there's no point as it'll just get deleted .. again *sighs*). I think I'll be taking that baby home with me too.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 16, 2010)

After a lot of debating, I think these are the products that I will be getting.

MSF:
By Candlelight
Stereo Rose
Comfort

MES:
Togetherness

C/G still deciding which 2 to get out of the 4 below:
Going Casual
You've Got It
On The Scene
Chillin

I had wanted 'Go For It' but upon hearing that there is glitter in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not feeling it anymore!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_these colors ..well some of these colors in these 3 July collections look like they won't appeal to darker skintone's...esp the MSF'S or the blushes..too shimmery or too pale...the e/s's look promising and so do some of the lip colors..I don't know,  MAC is starting to seem to just throw anything out there now and don't care..just to start a sensation with these collections and not taking into consideration if all of these items can be  universal for ALL SKINTONES.._

 
speaking of blush, band of roses and new vibe blushes look pretty good for my skin tone (NC50/NW45/47 MAT Velvet 80) from these pics.  check out them out at the link below.  everything else looks like they could be good highlights or bronzers on darker WOC. some of these  work for lighter skin, women of color.  

i look at it like this, even when MAC doesn't release items that seem universal, i just find myself loving the older, highly pigmented blushes burnt pepper, full fuchsia, salsarose, etc. i mix them with my MSFN and its a good look.  

MSF for me is like this, you done one, you are good.  i still love warm blend and MSFN in deep dark.  i am not that big on MSF.  if stereo rose is all that like people say... the new stereo rose, cause i read its going to be different, then i may get it. if not , i am not missing much and  with them all being LE's once they are gone, what are you gonna do?    i feel like sometimes, MAC can't reinvent every wheel.  they have some great staples for WOC, so do, MUFE and NARS.   

MAC In the Groove ?????????? @ Yuki's Lazy Channel :: ??? PIXNET ::

i really love the shadows in this collection the best.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 17, 2010)

The shadows do look gorgeous for this collection. I am contemplating picking a few of those up now.

Why o Why mAC


----------



## lenchen (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm getting I like it like that, go for it, and call my bluff lipsticks. In the Cremesheens it's going to be  you've got it, MSF's in comfort and stereo rose, and band of roses blush.


----------



## makeba (Jun 17, 2010)

Geezus after checking out Yuki lazy Channel and seeing the swatches from the collection I am lusting for
Comfort MSF
Band of Roses
You've Got It
On The Scene
Go for it looks like Orchidazzle and Lavender Whip LIpsticks Lovechild!!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm Purchasing:
Band of Roses
Petticoat

I Might Purchase:
Stereorose
Call My Bluff


----------



## divineflygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I am for sure picking up Stereo Rose. My wallet is lucky that I am not a fan of mineralized shadows and blushes for some reason. 

I am contemplating getting Comfort. If you own it, what are your thoughts for someone who is like NC45-NC50. Is it a must have or not?_

 

I own Comfort and love it! It gives my skin a very golden glowy bronze look. I use it to highlight or all over, depending upon how I feel. I also use it as a golden-glow bronze e/s for a more natural look on my eyes. I was concerned about it being too glittery, but it hasn't proved to be so on my skin. I'm NC 45. Comfort has proven to be one of my favorite products. I hope this helps you out some!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 20, 2010)

That purple lipstick and Stereo Rose for sure!
Maybe even that wonky grey cremesheen glass!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm getting Stereo Rose and I'll B2M for Jazzed...maybe.  The MES trios nevew appealed to me, I don't like the fact that each section is small and thin and you have to be precise to get the color you want.  I thought about getting Go For It, but to me it looks like Orchidazzle and I never use that lippie.  I actually bought By Candlelight a few days ago and took it back the next day b/c it looks just Redhead MSF to me, but Redhead's prettier.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's what I'm thinking...

Lipsticks-Call My Bluff and Go For It (x2 if I fall in love)

Cremesheen Glass- Chillin’, Fashion Whim, Going Casual, On the Scene, Right Image, You’ve Got It

MES-No, I buy them and never use them.
Powerpoint/Zoomlash-No...just no
MSF-No, I already own them all.
Mineralized Blush-No, same as MES...I never use them.
Brush - I own it already.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I'll be skipping this collection.  "On the Scene" looks too similar to "Boy Bait", and I'm not sold on Stereorose or Petticoat MSFs


----------



## sss215 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I think I'll be skipping this collection.  "On the Scene" looks too similar to "Boy Bait", and I'm not sold on Stereorose or Petticoat MSFs_

 

really.  it looks more orange/tangerine/apricot to me.  like a lighter more sheer ember glow. i really wanted ember glow, but it was pretty bad on.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 22, 2010)

My list is holding strong at four: Go For It lipstick, Band of Roses MB, Stereo Rose MSF, I Like It Like That lipstick.  A Little Bit of Sunshine is holding strong as a maybe but, it's status could go either way once I see it and swatch.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 22, 2010)

wrong forum. sorry


----------



## Sony (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm definitely getting Stereo Rose and maybe Candlelight Msf-Lately I'm starting to feel  like a collector..especially since all these collections  are coming so fast....I have to start using these items more often...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 24, 2010)

Eh. Not interested. I was lemming hard for Stereo Rose back in the day, and I was underwhelmed with how it looks on me once I got it. I swapped out a Petticoat and I'm not that pressed for a backup of it either. Excuse my French, but WHEN THE FUCK ARE THEY GONNA BRING METAL ROCK BACK??????? *pouts*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Eh. Not interested. I was lemming hard for Stereo Rose back in the day, and I was underwhelmed with how it looks on me once I got it. I swapped out a Petticoat and I'm not that pressed for a backup of it either. Excuse my French, but WHEN THE FUCK ARE THEY GONNA BRING METAL ROCK BACK??????? *pouts*_

 
It seems like never... frowny face.  I talk to WOC MUA's about that every now and again, and I joke about how MAC "doesn't care about black people" (Kayne West style) because if they did they would re-release it.  I found one and have a broken backup, but I would love for it to be rereleased so I can use them without fear of running out.


----------



## Sony (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It seems like never... frowny face. I talk to WOC MUA's about that every now and again, and I joke about how MAC "doesn't care about black people" (Kayne West style) because if they did they would re-release it. I found one and have a broken backup, but I would love for it to be rereleased so I can use them without fear of running out._

 
lol..I agree with both of you...Do we need to walk in picket line and chant "Bring Back Metal Rock" or what..but I'll still take Stereo Rose for now


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Eh. Not interested. I was lemming hard for Stereo Rose back in the day, and I was underwhelmed with how it looks on me once I got it. I swapped out a Petticoat and I'm not that pressed for a backup of it either. Excuse my French, but WHEN THE FUCK ARE THEY GONNA BRING METAL ROCK BACK??????? *pouts*_

 

her greyness on the boards got somethings from MAC to test with the title "Metal ROCKS"  I immediately thought of the metal rock MSF and asked, here is her response. on page 117

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/early-buzz-regarding-mac-collections-products-coming-2010-discussion-149320/index117.html


I am crossing my fingers hard on this one.  i really think they should bring it back as perm, because its something they don't have for WOC, something that WOC could use as a staple item. WE WANT IT!!!  specially someone like me, that has heard all the awesome stories about it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_her greyness on the boards got somethings from MAC to test with the title "Metal ROCKS"  I immediately thought of the metal rock MSF and asked, here is her response. on page 117

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/early-buzz-regarding-mac-collections-products-coming-2010-discussion-149320/index117.html


I am crossing my fingers hard on this one.  i really think they should bring it back as perm, because its something they don't have for WOC, something that WOC could use as a staple item. WE WANT IT!!!  specially someone like me, that has heard all the awesome stories about it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope it does come back so I can get a backup.  However, I doubt it will ever be a perm item.  I know some people will probably disagree with me -- but Metal Rock MSF is strictly a brown-girl only item.  Non-WOC look horrible with it on (like their face is bruised).  The darker you are, the better MR looks on you.  Consequently, it wouldn't make much business sense to produce it in large #s because there is only a small % of MAC's clientele who would be purchasing it.  (And in an interview with a MAC Celebrity Artist a while ago, Scandalous Beauty posted on her blog that the MSFs are made by a small family-owned business and take tons of production time.)  It definitely should show up every year or 2 as an LE item though.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2010)

^ That is some good info, but I think MAC should take some things in consideration, like for example Metal Rock could complete the permanent MSF line that is on the web.  Right now, Soft and Comfort on the lighter end, followed by Gold Deposit, and Comfort.  There a void in the perm line it could fill, cause every time I go to a MAC counter there is a WOC purchasing a haul. City and burbs.  Artists purchase dark colors like that for their craft.  Bringing it back as an LE only, tends to make people buy more to put on evilbay, which just aids in tarnishing a brand in my opinion.   

MAC can push a MSF  product to WOC, the MAs can suggest it just like they suggest other brown girl staples to WOC. MAC educates artists how to create looks, they have the pro clientele who can work something like this  If they make it happen, that's when the good business sense comes in.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_^ That is some good info, but I think MAC should take some things in consideration, like for example Metal Rock could complete the permanent MSF line that is on the web.  Right now, Soft and Comfort on the lighter end, followed by Gold Deposit, and Comfort.  *There a void in the perm line it could fill, cause every time I go to a MAC counter there is a WOC purchasing a haul. City and burbs.  Artists purchase dark colors like that for their craft.  Bringing it back as an LE only, tends to make people buy more to put on evilbay, which just aids in tarnishing a brand in my opinion.   *

MAC can push a MSF  product to WOC, the MAs can suggest it just like they suggest other brown girl staples to WOC. MAC educates artists how to create looks, they have the pro clientele who can work something like this  If they make it happen, that's when the good business sense comes in._

 
I agree, very good point here.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2010)

I emailed them about Metal Rock.  Might as well let them know.


----------



## IBleedBeauty (Jun 25, 2010)

I am super excited about this collection.  I am going to get all of the blushes.  I want to see the lipsticks in color before deciding.  Good thing I set aside money in my MAC fund...LOL!!

*www.ibleedbeauty.blogspot.com*


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_How similar is Comfort to Sunny by Nature MSF from Colour Craft last summer?? I skipped it first time cos I thought it'd give me the same look. If I have Sunny by Nature, can I leave Comfort alone_

 
Comfort is a little darker than Sunny By Nature. When applied to my NC50 skin tone you can't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sony* 

 
_lol..I agree with both of you...Do we need to walk in picket line and chant "Bring Back Metal Rock" or what..but I'll still take Stereo Rose for now_

 
I actually wrote MAC a long email about Metal Rock and the lack of WOC-friendly colors/products and about discontinuing darker shades in some formulas and some altogether.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm getting:

Comfort MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
New Vibe Blush
Band of Roses Blush
Togetherness MES

Yayyy! A nice short list


----------



## sss215 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I actually wrote MAC a long email about Metal Rock and the lack of WOC-friendly colors/products and about discontinuing darker shades in some formulas and some altogether._

 
thanks for doing this.  I sent them an email and their response was the standard " Decisions to  discontinue a product are often based upon nationwide purchasing  patterns or technological advances made available to us"   and then they offered the gone but not forgotten service which you have to provide your credit card number for them to put a trace in the warehouse on the discontinued item.  

I did not like their response. I don't think they have a way to follow "nationwide purchasing patterns" because if you purchase MAC from a counter, the database is linked to the store and not the MAC database.  ALSO, how do they know if a NW45/47 is buying a lipstick.  Again, that is a MAC store function.  

Their response did not address my real concern and I am not giving them my cc number for them to trace an item they might not even find . Seriously, if Metal Rock  is sitting in a warehouse somewhere, it needs to be in a CCO for purchasing. 5 years later???  

I hope your response is a better answer.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 29, 2010)

Um so I am always out of the loop with MAC collections. But I have some empties and Call my buff, I like it like that, and Go for it seems like they may have a new home!

No MSF for me, I have three and never use them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_

thanks for doing this.  I sent them an email and their response was the standard " Decisions to  discontinue a product are often based upon nationwide purchasing  patterns or technological advances made available to us"   and then they offered the gone but not forgotten service which you have to provide your credit card number for them to put a trace in the warehouse on the discontinued item.  

I did not like their response. I don't think they have a way to follow "nationwide purchasing patterns" because if you purchase MAC from a counter, the database is linked to the store and not the MAC database.  ALSO, how do they know if a NW45/47 is buying a lipstick.  Again, that is a MAC store function.  

Their response did not address my real concern and I am not giving them my cc number for them to trace an item they might not even find . Seriously, if Metal Rock  is sitting in a warehouse somewhere, it needs to be in a CCO for purchasing. 5 years later???  

I hope your response is a better answer.     
_

 
I don't think you would find a Metal Rock in a GBNF search.  I don't even think they would conduct the search if you called GBNF.  But anyway, MAC could be doing so much better.  I don't want to get into a rant about it because it's a digression and inevitably there will be someone who disagrees and points to shades like Sunny By Nature that they can't pull off, etc. etc.  This year hasn't been as bad as last year for example.  There have been plenty of MB that are WOC friendly.  And Marine Life is obviously WOC friendly.  Anyway...


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 1, 2010)

Ladies, definitely get *Go For It* its a great colour, not to mention a nice finish too, you can also add a lil sparkle with *Chillin'* on top.

RE Stereo Rose: It just didn't work for me


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2010)

So yesterday I bought:

Stereo Rose
Petticoat
I Like it Like That
Band of Roses

Band of Roses is goooooorgeous!! A must have for WOC! Check my blog post for swatches.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_
I did not like their response. I don't think they have a way to follow "nationwide purchasing patterns" because if you purchase MAC from a counter, the database is linked to the store and not the MAC database.  ALSO, how do they know if a NW45/47 is buying a lipstick.  Again, that is a MAC store function.  
_

 
I do think they didn't respond very well to you, and definitely agree there should be a better range of colours. But just thought I'd point out that they probably do have ways to measure purchasing patterns all the same - some retailers either sell or share their scan data, and MAC can also use ex-factory sales data (i.e. they know how much of certain products are being re-ordered and sent out from their warehouse - this applies to non-LE items only though). And lots of cosmetic companies also conduct consumer research as well. 

I do think it sucks that they end up discontinuing products like this, but as I work on a personal care brand and am involved in product discontinuations myself, I can tell you that there's always constant pressure to delete the lowest-selling products to make way for new product launches, regardless of what the product is or who it's for


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 3, 2010)

I just saw the collecction yesterday and reserved:

Stereo Rose MSF
Togetherness MES
Go for It l/s
Band of Roses MB

The one that I am most excited for is Band of Roses.  It really is a beautiful color and very, very pigmented!  The texture is smooth and although it has a "shimmery" side, there's no glittery mess...just a nice sheen.  I agree with the previous post, it's a MUST for WOC.

Go For It is nice too, but I wont go as crazy as I went for Lavender Whip...hopefully :0)  I'll B2M for it

I'm really liking the texture of the new MES, very smooth.  Not all of them showed up really well on me though.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 5, 2010)

I already pre-ordered Stereo Rose.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok.  MAC is not right.  I want this collection and a whole lotta stuff from the other collections (Alice/Olivia n Dare to Wear).  Ok so from this collection I want Stero Rose, Comfort, Band of Roses, I lke it like that, Go for it, Jazzed, and Chillin.  Whoo wee, n I hope I don't swatch anything else and like it. Lol.  Oh yeah maybe By Candlelight.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 5, 2010)

I plan on getting:

Stereo Rose MSF
Petticoat MSF
Comfort MSF
By Candlelight MSF
Chillin c/g
Go for it l/s
I like it like that l/s
Band of Roses blush

I didn't even want this much stuff until I saw swatches of everything. Hopefully nothing else with tempt me.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 6, 2010)

It's been almost impossible for me to make a list for this collection. For now I want By Candlelight and Stereo Rose. I am sure this list will change once I am face to face with this collection.


----------



## j4lyphe (Jul 6, 2010)

How does Stereo Rose look on darker NW45 skin? Does it even show up?


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 6, 2010)

I purchased Stereo Rose, By Candlelight, Love to Love mes and You've Got it, cremesheen.

I do believe that You've got it is the cremesheen version of Sapilicious. I wonder about the color pay-off but I think over nude lips will give it a oomph, at least I hope. I want it to be better than BoyBait, which didn't work for me at all, too milky or something.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jul 6, 2010)

so In The Groove went up on the website overnight/early morning and by 9am Stereo Rose was already sold out. i encourage anyone who's looking for this MSF to contact your MAC counters/freestanding stores and ask if they'll reserve one for you.

it looks like my list for this collection will be:
stereo rose msf
go for it l/s
chillin l/g

i might get call my bluff l/s and you've got it l/g, but i'll have to swatch it in store to see how it looks w/ my skintone


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup, Stereo Rose is sold out on the US site. I have to admit, this is kind of taking the fun out of anticipating something. I'll try to get one at a counter...is this a new norm things selling out on the website in hours? I don't remember this happening so much before but seems like it has a lot lately (Shell Beauty Powder, Marine Life, this). 

Maybe I usually like the less popular items. If anyone managed to snag one I'd love to know how it wears/looks...I'm an NC43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey ladies! SR is available on nordstrom.com 

Just ordered one to pick up in store, hopefully later today.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 6, 2010)

and it starts...stereo rose already sold out on MACcosmetics.com

crazy! i just hope i get my hands on it somehow....


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 6, 2010)

Beautiful! It's such a pretty coral color. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_How does Stereo Rose look on darker NW45 skin? Does it even show up?_


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 6, 2010)

Im so happy i had to wake up early for work because I was able to order stereo rose.

I also picked up band of roses.

I will check everything else out when it releases at the counter.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jul 6, 2010)

I got:

Blue My Mind MES
All Styled Up LS
A Little Bit of Sunshine MB
Petticoat MS

I Sooooo want Stereo Rose MS. I've never swatched it. I just hear how lovely it is and that is enough to fuel my "need" for it. I'll stop by the mall one day soon and see if I can grab a hold of one. My counter is pretty weird. Most things don't sell out too quickly at my local MAC shop. I'm guessing maybe it's because there are two counters (one in Dillards, one in Macy's) and one standing store all in one mall. Hey, I'm not complaining, though!


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 7, 2010)

I picked up Stereo Rose and Jazzed this past Saturday sans swatching because they didn't have the display out and didn't officially go on sale but I was able to buy them because of conflicting selling dates and plus the manager is a complete sweetie pie! I like both items but I think if I had swatched them first before buying, I wouldn't of had bought them. They were a lot lighter than I had expected on my NC45 skintone but I think I can make them work. I was expecting SR to be a richer coral color and Jazzed to be more orange. LOL

I'm thinking about getting the blushes New Vibe and Happy Together and the eyeshadows Love to Love but I will definetely wait until I can swatch them before buying!


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 7, 2010)

im surprised none of you wocs have mentioned happy together. I didnt think id like this at all but is absolutely beautiful. subtle colour with highlight. going to get me a back up. 

got stereo rose and petticoat


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2010)

^ ITA about Happy Together, it's lovely. I got it first just to use the light side as a highlight but the darker side did surprise me it is a pigmented peachy colour.

I got Happy Together, Stereo Rose, Blue my mind and Love to love.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ haha i've got way too many blushes, have got to control myself. I''m getting stereo rose, petticoat, love to love, blue my mind & togetherness! Gonna share the shadows with my mum!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_im surprised none of you wocs have mentioned happy together. I didnt think id like this at all but is absolutely beautiful. subtle colour with highlight. going to get me a back up. 

got stereo rose and petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the feedback. I will have to swatch this when it releases at my counter.


----------



## Sass (Jul 7, 2010)

I ordered...Powerpoint Eye Pencil in Permaplum

On hold at counter...2 Stereo Rose, Jazzed l/s

I like to test out the l/s in the stores first so I  may be buying more...not sure.

I don't wear my Petticoat...it's just too shimmery for me.  I wasn't interested in By Candlelight or Comfort the first time they came out so I'm passing on those.  The MES...I don't like for some reason, but I love the ones from the Style Black collection.  *shrugz*  I don't like Mineralized blushes either so none of those.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey ladies! Can someone tell me the goodness of Stero Rose? I saw that its already sold out on MAC Pro and I see all the hype around it but I am just wondering what is it that everyone loves so much? I know I can get my hands on one at my MAC counter but I just want to know once I get it then what?? Thanks!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 8, 2010)

So, I have my goods....
Stereo Rose
Later
Morning. After 
So Rich So Pretty


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 8, 2010)

How sad that I want this darn Stereo rose because everyone else wants it. haha So this is exactly why I didn't call to put it on hold b/c I don't think that I neeed it!

Will make a lunch run to mac though!


----------



## Sass (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm wearing SR right now.  I just got it and it makes for a great coral colored blush with some sheen in it on my cheeks!  Gorgeousssss.  Overhyped, yes, but still gorgeous.  It's unlike any other MSF I have.  I also wear Brunette on my cheeks as well and SR doesn't come out as shimmery.  

Ok so here is all that I got and all of it looks amazing on it.  All of it.  My face hurts!  LOL!

From In The Groove
Stereo Rose MSF
Togetherness MES (because a guru on YT did a tutorial with it that matched a Beyonce look - pretty)
Call My Bluff l/s
Jazzed l/s
You've Got It c/g
Permaplum e/l

And from Alice & Olivia
Partylicious pigment
Military n/p
If It's Pink dazzle creme

Dare to Wear what?  What is that?  OK so I'm done until the Disney Collection comes out.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 8, 2010)

ok so I just went to try out this Stereo Rose and it was just sparkles and when swatched heavily I saw the coral color. Since my counter only got in one I didn't buy it. 

Oh and call my bluff = call me dead on my lips. My outer lip is darker than the middle. But I LOVED Band of Roses and B2M for "Go for it". I didn't even bother with the Jazzed and I like it like that.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 8, 2010)

Went by the counter this morning and picked up Stereo Rose and Comfort. Nothing else really stood out for me enough to buy, I'm just gonna wait until the MES and MBs hit the CCO. I'm too lazy to drive to an actual store to check out Alice and Olivia at the moment...


----------



## Ebonyone (Jul 8, 2010)

I picked up Band of Roses MB, Go For It lipstick, Petticoat and SR MSF.  I also got the Chillin and Youvve got it Cremesheens.

Looove the look of Go For It. I'm not a huge fan of all the super cool purples that have been the recent craze. Its a deeper blue-based hue that should carry well into cooler weather.

I couldn't figure out the hype on Stereo Rose either, but thought I'd try it because I'm on a blush kick right now. It is nice. Not trip over yourself gotta have it but very pretty.


----------



## stldiva (Jul 8, 2010)

I lucked up on Stereo Rose, but I think it overhyped. Pretty color, but I have to use about 2 swipes on my nc45 skin. I actually like petticoat better.


----------



## Sony (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm loving Go for It lipstick & I like like that lipstick with ever so rich over it - both pretty lipsticks


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 8, 2010)

How are you guys wearing Stereo Rose? I tried it on top of Marine Life and I really like it. Next I'm going to see how it looks with Ripe Peach. I kinda feel special that I have all the hot buys of this year.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I'm wearing SR right now.  I just got it and it makes for a great coral colored blush with some sheen in it on my cheeks!  Gorgeousssss.  Overhyped, yes, but still gorgeous.  It's unlike any other MSF I have.  I also wear Brunette on my cheeks as well and SR doesn't come out as shimmery.  

Ok so here is all that I got and all of it looks amazing on it.  All of it.  My face hurts!  LOL!

From In The Groove
Stereo Rose MSF
Togetherness MES (because a guru on YT did a tutorial with it that matched a Beyonce look - pretty)
Call My Bluff l/s
Jazzed l/s
You've Got It c/g
Permaplum e/l

And from Alice & Olivia
Partylicious pigment
Military n/p
If It's Pink dazzle creme

Dare to Wear what?  What is that?  OK so I'm done until the Disney Collection comes out._

 
I got:
-Stereo Rose
-Togetherness MES
-Cool Calm and Collected MES

I'm having second thoughts about the two MES so I'm going to look for this video.

I'm still considering Band of Roses and New Vibe MB.


----------



## Sony (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_How are you guys wearing Stereo Rose? I tried it on top of Marine Life and I really like it. Next I'm going to see how it looks with Ripe Peach. I kinda feel special that I have all the hot buys of this year._

 
I tried it with Ripe Peach and its beautiful...Thanks for the idea


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2010)

So I ended up with:
Stero Rose MSF
Go For It l/s
Call My Bluff l/s


Going back for 
Band of Roses Blush


Now can anyone tell me how Petticoat compares to So Ceylon?


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_So I ended up with:
Stero Rose MSF
Go For It l/s
Call My Bluff l/s


Going back for 
Band of Roses Blush


Now can anyone tell me how Petticoat compares to So Ceylon?_

 
Petticoat is pink
So Ceylon is more on the bronze side with a bit of pink


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Petticoat is pink
So Ceylon is Bronzey pink._

 
 Gracias!!!! I think I'm sticking with my So Ceylon and giving Petticoat a pass. So Ceylon looks so great on my MUFE HD 175 skin.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_So I ended up with:
Stero Rose MSF
Go For It l/s
Call My Bluff l/s


Going back for 
Band of Roses Blush


Now can anyone tell me how Petticoat compares to So Ceylon?_

 
Band of Roses is gorgeous!!  I can't say enough about it


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_ok so I just went to try out this Stereo Rose and it was just sparkles and when swatched heavily I saw the coral color. Since my counter only got in one I didn't buy it. 

Oh and call my bluff = call me dead on my lips. Mor it"._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_So I ended up with:
Stero Rose MSF
Go For It l/s
Call My Bluff l/s


Going back for 
Band of Roses Blush


Now can anyone tell me how Petticoat compares to So Ceylon?_

 
I hate Petticoat, it is a metallicky pink with raspberry vein, so depending on what part you use it is raspberry metallic thing, not for day time, IMO.

So Ceylon is so the perfect bronze with a rose glow to, I have 2, it is HG status.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_So I ended up with:
Stero Rose MSF
Go For It l/s
Call My Bluff l/s


Going back for 
Band of Roses Blush


Now can anyone tell me how Petticoat compares to So Ceylon?_

 
Totally different. I had both. Petticoat is a pink shimmer and So Ceylon is a brown/bronzy shimmer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2010)

Today I walked home with: 

Calm, Cool & Collected MES 
Togetherness MES 
Blue My Mind MES (still iffy about this one...) 

Stereo Rose MSF (I called ahead to put one on hold and only one other than mine was still available when I got there) 

A Little Bit of Sunshine MB 
Band of Roses MB 

and Later pigment from Alice + Olivia.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2010)

Question, 
Did anyone else skip on New Vibe because they already have Bi-Tone?  

At first glance they look nearly identical, and Bi-Tone is still up on the US website so I keep rolling over the swatches and while the plum side of New Vibe is more plum/rosey, they still look ridiculously similar and my MUA told me to skip it.  I would just feel better if someone else shared my logic, lol.


----------



## DigitalRain (Jul 8, 2010)

I swatched Stereo Rose at the counter and it just looks so ridiculously frosty!! I didn't seen where it deposited much color, just tons of frost .

I bought 
Go For it l/s
Chillin 
Call my Bluff
Style Influencer

I may go back and try to work with Stereo Rose but as of right now, Im not feeling it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a backup of Go For It. I also bought Chillin, Call My Bluff, You've Got It and Stereo Rose. I won't be keeping SR. It's irritating my skin and it doesn't do much. I suggest women NC45 and up buy Petticoat, if any MSF. Much, much prettier.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Question, 
Did anyone else skip on New Vibe because they already have Bi-Tone? 

At first glance they look nearly identical, and Bi-Tone is still up on the US website so I keep rolling over the swatches and while the plum side of New Vibe is more plum/rosey, they still look ridiculously similar and my MUA told me to skip it. I would just feel better if someone else shared my logic, lol._

 
lol I definitely did!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_I swatched Stereo Rose at the counter and it just looks so ridiculously frosty!! I didn't seen where it deposited much color, just tons of frost .

I bought 
Go For it l/s
Chillin 
Call my Bluff
Style Influencer

I may go back and try to work with Stereo Rose but as of right now, Im not feeling it._

 
It does deposit color but it came off frosty and metallicky on me too.  I plan to try it again with a different brush and Fix+  to see if I get a better result


----------



## Sass (Jul 9, 2010)

Shontay was right...can't work with Jazzed to save my life.  Thought I had a chance because working with Gaga was easy, but Cremesheens are not Lustres so that is the problem.

Returning Jazzed for another Call My Bluff, going to get Band of Roses (seems to be very very popular amongst women of color) another back up of You Got It and I may pick up Go For It...do I need Chillin' to with it?


----------



## wikkedlilgrrl (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm *almost* sad to say that this collection did NOT impress me ... in the LEAST! Since I'm just now getting into blushes I bought *Band of Roses* ... Now Alice + Olivia is AWESOME, however ... I was only fortunate enough to get *Partylicious* pigment ... of course the others are sold out!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 9, 2010)

So I went to see the collection in person today..(I ordered stereo rose and band of roses from online).

Anywho, I tried on Jazzed and it was just too light for me..it was orangey but something about it turned me off....it was too light I guess is all I can come up with. 

I picked up Go for it which is gorgeous. It is such a more wearable purple than violetta while being very pigmented. I paired it with funtabulous Dazzleglass and it is gorgeous.

I swatched Happy Together and it is gorgeous. I did not get it just because I feel like I would only use it as a highlighter but it looks AMAZING on the skin. It gave me a beautiful glow. 

I have never cared for MES soo i completely passed them up.


A lot of you have me contemplating getting Comfort. I just can not bring myself to get it since I have MSF in deep dark and warm blend...my mind keeps telling me its the same.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 9, 2010)

OK you guys. I got Band of Roses- This is soooo beautiful!!!! must have for WOC.  Also "Go For It", OMG, so freaky beautiful, and I put Lavender Wind over it-So pretty. Ok, so I got Petticoat- Lovely, I think this is way better for WOC, then SR. I have SR, but its ok to me.  I just may need to play with it for a while. I got "Like it Like that", very similar to Lady Gaga, but thicker.  It looks really good with the magenta l/l.  Ok for Alice/Olivia. I got the 2 pigments. I saw the swatch of them wet, beautiful. I also got the "Morning after polish- Beautiful.  Ok so I was also able to by "Dare to Wear", yes the store I went to accidently put the stuff out by mistake.  So let me just say, the colors are Beautiful n Lovely. I got 5 of the LE shadows.  OMG the Lipglass Is FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!!!! PLease dont sleep on this collection.  I just bought the pink n purple ones, but they are the BESTESTTTTT. LOL I will be back to get the other lipglass when the collection is really out. Lol


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I got a bad Petticoat (bad in a sense that it has little veining) because mine just looks an ashy mess on me! I've probably only used it a handful of times since I picked it up from the CCO last year. And then naturally I swatched it at the counter today and it was amazing...grrr!!!

Anyways, after reading various blogs and Specktra, I'm seriously thinking about going to pick up Band of Roses tomorrow...


----------



## openexpression (Jul 9, 2010)

I purchased Stereo Rose, Go For It and Jazzed l/s, Band of Roses and Chillin' c/g...so I'm very happy with all of these! And I must add on with the other poster who talked about Dare to Wear...my MA gave me a sneak peek at that collection and ladies DO NOT SLEEP on this collection! The lipglasses are breathtakingly gorgeous...pigmented and opaque coverage!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 9, 2010)

So jealous of your DTW purchase!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocosmith* 

 
_OK you guys. I got Band of Roses- This is soooo beautiful!!!! must have for WOC. Also "Go For It", OMG, so freaky beautiful, and I put Lavender Wind over it-So pretty. Ok, so I got Petticoat- Lovely, I think this is way better for WOC, then SR. I have SR, but its ok to me. I just may need to play with it for a while. I got "Like it Like that", very similar to Lady Gaga, but thicker. It looks really good with the magenta l/l. Ok for Alice/Olivia. I got the 2 pigments. I saw the swatch of them wet, beautiful. I also got the "Morning after polish- Beautiful. Ok so I was also able to by "Dare to Wear", yes the store I went to accidently put the stuff out by mistake. So let me just say, the colors are Beautiful n Lovely. I got 5 of the LE shadows. OMG the Lipglass Is FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!!!! PLease dont sleep on this collection. I just bought the pink n purple ones, but they are the BESTESTTTTT. LOL I will be back to get the other lipglass when the collection is really out. Lol_


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey All,

I picked up:

Stereo Rose
Go For It - Love it!
B2M: All Styled Up and I like It Like That
Jazzed - I really like this. I tried it w/Mahogany liner and Big Kiss Gloss
Band of Roses Blush - too lovely for words!


I also picked up the Gaga Viva Glam and I love it.

I'm into pinks right now so I'm happy with the 3 pinks I picked up yesterday.

This is it from MAC until December or January.

I've purchased so much stuff between the last two collections I'm MAC'd out!

Nat


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 9, 2010)

I love Petticoat.

It is one of my favorite MSF's.

I've worn it so much mine is flat - just like my Brunette.  I wear it over and under every raspberry and purple blush I own!  I wear it as an e/s, on my lips, on my cheeks, as a highlighter, everywhere!

I see it is sold out online.

Nat


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_So I went to see the collection in person today..(I ordered stereo rose and band of roses from online).

Anywho, I tried on Jazzed and it was just too light for me..it was orangey but something about it turned me off....it was too light I guess is all I can come up with. 

I picked up Go for it which is gorgeous. It is such a more wearable purple than violetta while being very pigmented. I paired it with funtabulous Dazzleglass and it is gorgeous.

I swatched Happy Together and it is gorgeous. I did not get it just because I feel like I would only use it as a highlighter but it looks AMAZING on the skin. It gave me a beautiful glow. 

I have never cared for MES soo i completely passed them up.


A lot of you have me contemplating getting Comfort. I just can not bring myself to get it since I have MSF in deep dark and warm blend...my mind keeps telling me its the same._

 
I got Comfort from its first release. I use it as a bronzer. I like that its the LEAST frosty MSF that I've ever come across. Oh BTW Im definitely going back for Band of Roses.

Any why oh why MAC would you release two almost identical lipsticks in the same collection? I Like It Like That and All Styled up are the same darn lipstick! The MUA asked me if I accidentally swatched the same lipstick twice.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I have already hauled twice from this collection and the sad thing is, I think I may buy a few more things.

I got:
Go For It(still trying to make this one work)
I Like It Like That
Chillin'
Band of Roses
Stereo Rose

Stereo Rose is so pretty.  I'm glad I got it.  Band of Roses is to die for!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may have to get a backup or at least one for my mom.  I tried Petticoat on in the store because it had heavy veining, unlike the one I purchased last year, and I fell in love all over again!  I may buy a new one but, I will have to pick it out, unlike the last time.  I also may go back for A Little Bit of Sunshine.  My counter keeps the sponges hidden from the customers so, I didn't get to swatch it.   So, maybe two more items from this collection then, I'm moving on to Dare to Wear!!


----------



## Sony (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I'll have to get Band of Roses too...I really wanted to skip the blushes since I have so many but its just too  popular to miss out on


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried Hang Loose?  I'm wondering how it will look on darker skin tones?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok this is what i finally ended up getting:

2 Stereo Rose MSF
Band Of Roses
A Little Bit of Sunshine
New Vibe
Cool, Calm and Collected
Togetherness
In The Groove
Making It Easy
Love to Love
On The Scene
Right Image

whew!

my wallet will appreciate me now, because i think there isnt anything i want from Digi Pops or Dare to Wear, or Alice & Olivia, probably skipping Venemous Villains (well, i dunno, im kinda a disney freak...), and fabulous felines...

safe to say i just might be heading into a MAC break!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 9, 2010)

How's everyone liking Happy Together?
I'm debating about purchasing that blush also.


----------



## kblkr4lf (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_Has anyone tried Hang Loose? I'm wondering how it will look on darker skin tones?_

 
Looks like chalk.  I'm NC44/45


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 9, 2010)

I originally liked both New Vibe and Band of Roses but New Vibe ended up swatching nicer so I bought it. Now I'm super disappointed, I thought it looked similar to Nars Deep Throat/Torrid but I can't get the gold to blend in nicely..it's too chunky. Which do you ladies prefer? Should I exchange..tips?


----------



## Modmom (Jul 9, 2010)

deleted


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jul 9, 2010)

oohh man Comfort is the shiiiiiiiit ! i wore it at the store  , applied some more now and i can't stop looking at my face ! go get it now ! 
i got going casual, on the scene , call my bluff and i like it like that . i love everything !


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Band of Roses is LOVE on! Get it!!!

I got that and Go for it from this collex, but I'm thinking I want Love to Love MES now since it's a nice mix of neutrals.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 10, 2010)

I fought the temptation and didn't get Band of Roses. I think I was falling victim to the hype. I'd rather spend an extra $3 and get a Nars or MUFE blush. So yeah, I'm done with this collection officially.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_oohh man Comfort is the shiiiiiiiit ! i wore it at the store , applied some more now and i can't stop looking at my face ! go get it now ! 
i got going casual, on the scene , call my bluff and i like it like that . i love everything !_

 

O no..don't say that about COmfort...I am trying to fight the urge to pick it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2010)

As much as I want to like Dollymix I don't. So when people started to compare Band of Roses to Dollymix I was wary. I happened to be near the store yesterday and popped in. Band of Roses is everything I wanted Dollymix to be but it isn't. Im glad I picked this up.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2010)

Jazzed lipstick? Is it orangeyor red orange? Can't remember... yay or nay for nw45?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Jazzed was a peachy orange on me. Definitely not red.

I'm an NC45-50 and don't think it did anything on me. Maybe it would work on you since you have more red undertones? I dunno.

I was in Sephora earlier today and completely forgot to see what plummy/raspberry blushes NARS and MUFE had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, BoR looks good on with Petticoat as a highlight.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried Jazzed too and it didn't do anything for me. It's a pass IMO.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll pass on it, then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the pink lipsticks , hmmm not sure if I need another pink l.s though.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 10, 2010)

I really wanted to like the pinks but the two are so similar you could def opt for one or the other. They were pinkier versions of Blooming Lovely (which I bought and don't use) So if you like that look then I would definitely get one of those lippies. I think I prefered All Styled Up.


----------



## stldiva (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought Comfort today  after all the rave reviews. It looks really pretty on my skin.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ Gosh i'm super tempted now!!! hahas I might wait for it to be released in aus instead of getting a CP for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 since i'm getting my SR & petticoat CP soon!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 11, 2010)

I hauled Making it Easy MES.   I thought that one was the prettiest in the neutral category.  
The MES are RIDICULOUSLY  smooth in this collection.  I love MAC's new spin on them.  I passed on the blushes since I have a few pro blushes that are similar.   they were pretty though. 

I may go back for Togetherness, Style Influencer, and/or Love to Love later on.


----------



## lexielex (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_O no..don't say that about COmfort...I am trying to fight the urge to pick it up!!!!!!!!_

 
I have comfort already and I use it everyday, It's a really nice MSF that you WILL use. GET It!


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

I passed on stereo rose I don't see what the big whoop is about. It looks better on lighter or darker skintones not mediums. By candlelight is georgous! I tried comfort but it's way to dark. 
I got 
by candlelight
Go for it
Band of roses (the best!)
New vibe


----------



## Ebonyone (Jul 11, 2010)

I actually had no expectations of Stereo Rose, but It has worked well for me as a highlighter, blush and lip color.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 11, 2010)

Exchanged New Vibe for Band of Roses and I have to say I'm not convinced. I'll play around and wear it tomorrow but if not I might just return it. Depressing because that means I didn't get ANYTHING from this collection.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Jazzed lipstick? Is it orangeyor red orange? Can't remember... yay or nay for nw45?_

 
 I really did not like Jazzed on myself..I am an NC45-NC50...it was just blah to me. It was not special at all.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexielex* 

 
_I have comfort already and I use it everyday, It's a really nice MSF that you WILL use. GET It!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Ooooo...I guess I will be picking it up after payday!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm NC45 and just purchased Go For It(love this color) and Chillin'(gotta work with this one).

Ended up returning Chillin l/g. Turned clear too fast for me. Exchanged for a Digi-pop lipstick instead.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 12, 2010)

I definitely want Petticoat and band of roses..but I just don't know about Stereo rose..how does this look on NW43/45 skin?


----------



## j4lyphe (Jul 12, 2010)

How do Comfort and By Candlelight look on NW45 skin? Do they show at all? I was wondering because I already have and love NARS Albatross as a highlight but was wondering if By Candlelight would be a dupe for it...and how would Comfort compare to say So Ceylon (love)...


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 12, 2010)

Surprisingly, I only bought You've Got it from this collection. I had Stereorose on hold and did not find anything spectacular about it. I ended up stocking my kit with 3 permanent blushes and 5 lipglasses. I have to stop my self-indulgence and think about work.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 12, 2010)

Jazzed definitely did not work for me. Too orange for my complexion. The pink lipsticks are pretty, but nothing to write home about. I'm skeptical about buying mineralized eyeshadows, so I passed. They look too messy.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_How do Comfort and By Candlelight look on NW45 skin? Do they show at all? I was wondering because I already have and love NARS Albatross as a highlight but was wondering if By Candlelight would be a dupe for it...and how would Comfort compare to say So Ceylon (love)..._

 
Yes and Yes.  No and No.  Yes Comfort and By Candlelight will show up on NW45 skin and they both look really good. No NARS Albatross is not a dupe for By Candlelight.  Albatross is a soft white gold shimmer.  By Candlelight is warm, soft pinky shimmer.  And No, Comfort and So Ceylon are not similar.  Like I don't even know how to compare those two. The Comfort is golden brown.  So Ceylon has a rosey-ness. It also swatches lighter on me.  Very different, and I am not one of those, "_If you hold it in natural sunlight at a 45 degree angle you can see that this one has a slightly more green tint and the other is more blue and the shimmer is a little more apparent"_ types. 

I would take photos but I have had the most draining day. HTH.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2010)

error


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2010)

This is why I am glad I skipped the blushes.  MAC releases too many dupes sometimes. Crazy when its in the same year.  I have full fuchsia, which reminds me of band of roses without the shimmer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_























_


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh - I feel soooo much better about not getting New Vibe now that I am able to see it compared to Bi-Tone in a picture.  Sigh of relief.  Maybe I should return my Band of Roses though considering I already have Love Thing, Full Fuchsia and Dollymix....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_This is why I am glad I skipped the blushes.  MAC releases too many dupes sometimes. Crazy when its in the same year.  I have full fuchsia, which reminds me of band of roses without the shimmer._


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Oh my gosh - I feel soooo much better about not getting New Vibe now that I am able to see it compared to Bi-Tone in a picture.  Sigh of relief.  Maybe I should return my Band of Roses though considering I already have Love Thing, Full Fuchsia and Dollymix...._

 

right?  as soon as i saw band of roses i got a feeling.  but on the other hand, good for folks to get if they missed out on full fuchsia from riveting. or can't get to MAC pro.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh I am glad band of roses is close to Dollymix and Full Fuschia! I have been wanting those colors..still not sure about Stereorose though??!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Jul 14, 2010)

I passed on this whole collection..

everything in this collection has been seen before..if I do get something..Calm, Cool and Collective Trio m/es..
I don't like the lipsticks..too darn greasy for me..
the blushes...seen them before...

and the MSF..I have them already..on to the next one>>>>


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow my Band of Roses light pink part looks nothing like that on me--it's pretty light. In that pic it's almost as dark as the dark pink part. The person it's swatched on really makes a difference.


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Wow my Band of Roses light pink part looks nothing like that on me--it's pretty light. In that pic it's almost as dark as the dark pink part. The person it's swatched on really makes a difference._

 

I agree.  On my skin, there is a significant difference in the color.


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 14, 2010)

I keep looking at go for it. But i am a nc50 with pigmented lips and was wondering how this would change the color. Up the amp looks horrible on me and we won't even bring up lavendar whip. any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## makeup_mogul (Jul 14, 2010)

Any NC45s out there that have Creme d'Nude or Call My Bluff?  How do you like them?


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 14, 2010)

I kept thinking I had something similar to the colors in Band of roses..went home and Mac's mineralize blush Conjure up..Anyone have both? How similar are they?


----------



## stldiva (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_mogul* 

 
_Any NC45s out there that have Creme d'Nude or Call My Bluff?  How do you like them?_

 
I'm NC45 and Call My Bluff looks nice on me,


----------



## iadorepretty (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_mogul* 

 
_Any NC45s out there that have Creme d'Nude or Call My Bluff?  How do you like them?_

 
i'm a NC44-45 and both are actually great nudes. Creme d'Nude has a hint of peach, Call My Bluff is more brown. hope that helps!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Wow my Band of Roses light pink part looks nothing like that on me--it's pretty light. In that pic it's almost as dark as the dark pink part. The person it's swatched on really makes a difference._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I agree. On my skin, there is a significant difference in the color._

 

I agree and another thing, Dollymix does not look anything like that on me.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_mogul* 

 
_Any NC45s out there that have Creme d'Nude or Call My Bluff? How do you like them?_

 
Creme d'Nude can take too much work for it look decent on darker skin, so I say go for Call My Bluff.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Wow my Band of Roses light pink part looks nothing like that on me--it's pretty light. In that pic it's almost as dark as the dark pink part. The person it's swatched on really makes a difference._

 

I think they are all going to look a little different on everyone.  I think she was showing how similar they are.   Most of those colors are not as bright on me, i just get the same effect when i wear them.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_This is why I am glad I skipped the blushes. MAC releases too many dupes sometimes. Crazy when its in the same year. I have full fuchsia, which reminds me of band of roses without the shimmer._

 
see i have all of those, and didn't even realize it...see how swept up we get in these limited edition collections? ended up buying the same thing three and four time over!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_I kept thinking I had something similar to the colors in Band of roses..went home and Mac's mineralize blush Conjure up..Anyone have both? How similar are they?_

 
i can see conjure up being a dupe for this...i'll agree with that!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_I kept thinking I had something similar to the colors in Band of roses..went home and Mac's mineralize blush Conjure up..Anyone have both? How similar are they?_

 
Okay I just swatched Love Thing, Conjure Up and Band of Roses on my hand and I don't think they are similar at all. Conjure Up is more of a dirty plum shade. Love Thing is more red with a noticeable metallic sheen. Band of Roses is a vibrant rosey pink... It's really really super pretty >_< Glad I bought it, but I am a blush fiend hehehe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I will try and post some swatches this weekend.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Okay I just swatched Love Thing, Conjure Up and Band of Roses on my hand and I don't think they are similar at all. Conjure Up is more of a dirty plum shade. Love Thing is more red with a noticeable metallic sheen. Band of Roses is a vibrant rosey pink... It's really really super pretty >_< Glad I bought it, but I am a blush fiend hehehe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I will try and post some swatches this weekend._

 
Thanks! I do see how conjure up looks slightly plum ..but it still comes out pretty pink on me..I am like you I have really been into blushes a lot this year..collecting them all! I think I will still be getting Band of roses..I like that it has two sides..I'd love to see the swatches if you can get them..thanks again


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 15, 2010)

I posted this in the other ITG thread:

So I finally got the rest of my ITG haul yesterday

 Jazzed - does not look bad on me (NW45), unless I am disillusioned. It came out a nice coral color and blended nicely with my pigmented lips. I also tried it with coral crepe pp underneath. Both looked okay to me. If I try to add gloss to it, it starts moving, so I won't be doing that, which is fine by me. I also swiped a little Call My Bluff over it - looked good that way too. 

Go For It - Very wearable shade for my skin tone. I also tried it over Blooming Lovely. The result was a beautiful bright purple color - it's what I assume Up The Amp might look like. Also paired it with Funtabulous dg. Nice.

 Chillin - haven't really played with it much yet.

This morning I lightly applied I Like It Like That and topped it off with Pinkarat lustreglass. It was very subtle and very pretty.

No pics yet I'm afraid. It has been a long week. I'll try to get some put up this weekend. They never turn out true to color anyway. Thank God for 3 day weekends!


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 16, 2010)

I went back and picked up Call My Bluff and You've Got It. They make a perfect nude lip combo without any hassle! Love them!!


----------



## blessedone337 (Jul 16, 2010)

For those not sure about Jazzed:

I am NW45 and getting this color was going to be an experiment, but it was like none I ever had and pretty. I played around with this color for a couple of days and I finally came up with the perfect look for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I apply a lipliner, for me I paired it with a dark brownish purple liner from NYX called Y2K. Then I applied the lippie and topped it with a cream dazzleglass called Luscious Spark (an orange color). I LOVE IT! The cream dazzleglass smooths the texture and brings out the coral color that works great with my skin tone and pigmented lips. I see why they have cream glosses to pair these lippies with. The cream glosses are what really help with the texture of the really pigmented colors.


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Creme d'Nude can take too much work for it look decent on darker skin, so I say go for Call My Bluff._

 
Agreed!


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I went back and picked up Call My Bluff and You've Got It. They make a perfect nude lip combo without any hassle! Love them!!_

 
It's beautiful.  I'm wearing that combo today.


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok so I finally took back Soften the Mood MES and Jazzed l/s - I couldn't get it to work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  I exchanged it for that blush in A Little Bit of Sunshine...it's pretty.  I'm going to see what I can with it.  I like a little shimmer in my highlight so this may work.  I can do a light contour with the brown side...mix it up to give a glow to my cheek.  I'm keeping it. 

OK so I think I'm done with In The Groove now as far as returning and exchanging.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 17, 2010)

I went ahead and picked up Band of Roses and Petticoat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in LOVE with both! Lol..and of course no sign of Stereo Rose..I wish I could just see it in person...


----------



## berryjuicy (Jul 17, 2010)

Do any of you ladies own and like By Candlelight?


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_Do any of you ladies own and like By Candlelight?_

 
I do and I love it! I'm NC45 and it gives me a beautiful, soft, glow from within look. It's not sparkly or glittery at all. Just make sure to blend it. I like to use a kabuki brush with it. HTH!


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 17, 2010)

Did anyone pick up A Little Bit of Sunshine m/b?? I wanted to get it but the glitter factor in it turned me off.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 18, 2010)

As promised here are some Band of Roses comparison pictures. I forgot to include Salsa Rose sorry!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_Did anyone pick up A Little Bit of Sunshine m/b?? I wanted to get it but the glitter factor in it turned me off._

 
I bought it. If you have Cheeky Bronze MSF you don't need it as it is similar to the glittery side of A Little Bit of Sunshine. The darker side is comparable to Eversun I reckon. I mainly bought it to wear over my cream blushes. I love the effect of the Mineral Blushes over a base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some comparison pics with other peachy/brown blushes: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1985875


----------



## dopista (Jul 18, 2010)

spectrolite said:


> As promised here are some Band of Roses comparison pictures. I forgot to include Salsa Rose sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_As promised here are some Band of Roses comparison pictures. I forgot to include Salsa Rose sorry!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Thx again! They are all so pretty and unique pink colors! I want them all!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_Did anyone pick up A Little Bit of Sunshine m/b?? I wanted to get it but the glitter factor in it turned me off._

 
I got A Little Bit of Sunshine.  I didn't think it was too glittery at all.  spectrolite says it reminds her of Cheeky Bronze.  Honestly I can't say because Cheeky Bronze didn't make enough of an impression on me and I didn't buy it.  I like A Little Bit of Sunshine however and it is a nice neutral.  It would look great over a cream product.  I could see it being close to Eversun (which I don't have because I couldn't get enough color payoff out of it, although I wish I had it now to layer over a cream blush so *if anyone has spotted it at a CCO, please holla at me!*)  but more brown and less orange. HTH. 

ETA: 
I decided to play around with ALBOS tonight and I am very on the fence about it.  It is so neutral and natural that I don't know whether or not it serves a purpose.  It am going to let it set and check it a couple of more times before I decide whether or not to keep it. 

Update: 
I've discovered a use for this blush.  It's looks very nice over really red blushes (Frankly Scarlet Apple Red (Pro), NARS Exhibit-A) as it sort of blends the brighter shade so it doesn't stand out so much against your other makeup, but still looks bright.  Still not sure if that's enough of a reason to keep this one....


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I keep looking at go for it. But i am a nc50 with pigmented lips and was wondering how this would change the color. Up the amp looks horrible on me and we won't even bring up lavendar whip. any thoughts or suggestions?_

 

I'm NC45 with pigmented lips and "Go For It" looks Fabulous on my lips with minimal color change. Wore it with a lavender top and got plenty compliments. Even made 2 sales for MAC(walking advertisement). If possible visit your nearest MAC counter and try it for yourself. HTH.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I know I'm late on this collection, but I just bought I like it like that lipstick and Going Casual today. I love them. This create the pinky/purple light lip that I wanted from Lavender whip and Bubble Gum lipstick but never got. I also use cork lipliner with it to frame out my lips with it, but think i may try using a purple/plum liner to make a more bold lip.


----------



## vmb8706 (Jul 30, 2010)

does a little bit of sunshine look orange on anyone else, really dont think that one  is gonna work for me, in other news bought go for it and band of roses my fav things from the collection


----------



## Foxxydiva (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm kicking myself for not purchasing a "Go For It" backup. Now online and most stores are sold out!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Foxxydiva* 

 
_I'm kicking myself for not purchasing a "Go For It" backup. Now online and most stores are sold out!_

 
NOOO! But I think there's another purple lipstick coming out in upcoming collections.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Foxxydiva* 

 
_I'm kicking myself for not purchasing a "Go For It" backup. Now online and most stores are sold out!_

 
I just order it from Nordstroms website on Thursday Morning and I got is yesturday. They sent it from a local store about 40 miles away from me. I also saw it on Dillards website that same time, but their shipping was more. I love it and I'm so glad I decided to get it. It makes a bold statement but not too over the top to wear during the daytime with a neutral eye. They need to make this and Call my Bluff permenant!!!


----------

